# Next year burn down



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Well, I'm seriously considering next year burning my palisades zoysia in my front yard and seeding Bermuda. My yard is very uneven and it will give me a chance to get it extremely level and culvert the ditch as well in preparation for mowing "reel" low. Lol. My question is what Bermuda seed does everyone recommend? I want my front to look like Mr. @Ware :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

No way I would give up on Palisades this quickly. This is my second full year with it and it's just now starting to really come into its own.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If you only burn it, in some places it will grow back better than now. Might be more thorough to do a few rounda of glypho and then burn or remove what's left


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> If you only burn it, in some places it will grow back better than now. Might be more thorough to do a few rounda of glypho and then burn or remove what's left


Burn might have been a bad use of words. I mean chemical burn. Multiple rounds of glyphosate. Just like you have mentioned.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

daviddsims said:


> No way I would give up on Palisades this quickly. This is my second full year with it and it's just now starting to really come into its own.


It's not that I have given up on it as much as I really want to have it extremely level and cut it from 3/4" to .5". The zoysia will tolerate 3/4". At the lowest from what I can tell. Haven't seen anyone yet pushing it lower than that.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't know about Palisades but Empire can easily be kept at .5". I have some creeping into my backyard from my neighbor that is doing pretty well at 3/8". It stressed initially when I scalped but is looking pretty good right now. It flourished last year at .5". Both varieties are in the Japonica family so I'd give it a try at the lower heights of cut. @Greendoc will hopefully be able to confirm whether or not it could stand the lower HOC.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In full sun, I need to keep Japonica types near 3/8 rather than 1/2 to minimize thatch


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> In full sun, I need to keep Japonica types near 3/8 rather than 1/2 to minimize thatch


So I guess the game would be to level with sand over time instead of the one time extreme leveling it would take to get it right? Also, assume that PGRs are a must at these levels with this grass.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

jjenk321 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > In full sun, I need to keep Japonica types near 3/8 rather than 1/2 to minimize thatch
> ...


I would sand cap IOW, bury. PGRs are a very good idea unless you are able to mow every other day. Whoever believes Zoysia is low maintenance, I got an island to sell you and a seller to contact.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> jjenk321 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


I will definitely continue on getting more informed about PGR as I need this since I cannot cut every other day. In you opinion, would you say that it can handle sand cap even this late in the year or wait till next late spring/early summer before this is done? 
Hahaha :lol: to your zoysia low maintenance comment!!!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Want Larry Ellison's number or contact info?

You can sand cap now. 
There is time for it to grow out. might as well take advantage of the rampant growth the heat causes.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Want Larry Ellison's number or contact info?
> 
> You can sand cap now.
> There is time for it to grow out. might as well take advantage of the rampant growth the heat causes.


Appreciate the advice. I am getting insane vertical growth right now. Quite annoying actually, so I bet it will pop out the sand quite quickly. From what I have read the pgr greatly slows it down but also helps direct the growth to horizontal growth.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zoysia can be hard to live with. Either your starve it and dry it out enough so that it slows down, you mow 3 x per week or you PGR it


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Zoysia can be hard to live with. Either your starve it and dry it out enough so that it slows down, you mow 3 x per week or you PGR it


I guess that if I want it deep green and to not grow faster than a weed then I need PGRs.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Exactly. I use a severe combination on my Zeon lawns. The Japonicas like Empire and El Toro are very sensitive. All those need is Anuew + TNex. The Zeon gets Legacy + Anuew.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Exactly. I use a severe combination on my Zeon lawns. The Japonicas like Empire and El Toro are very sensitive. All those need is Anuew + TNex. The Zeon gets Legacy + Anuew.


I was planning on starting with just TNex for my palisades. Would you suggest more than just tnex?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You can get by with just TNex since you live there. I am commercial, so I appreciate a PGR that lasts longer than 10-14 days


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Good point. So the anuew is the longer lasting and the tnex is the faster acting it seems.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

On Zoysia. the Anuew hits faster, but the TNex lasts. Legacy is Flurprimidol + Trinexepac. That takes a while to start working. When I mix that with Anuew, regulation starts in 2-3 days rather than a week. But, Legacy will last at least a month.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

@Greendoc is there a pgr you recommend for palisades that lasts longer than 10-14 days? I cut my palisades on the longer side, 2.75", because only get 2-4 hours of direct sun plus 2-4 dappled. Ive been advised cut shorter but im cutting too damn often! Maybe watering 75 mins 2 times per week is too much as well. Laying about an inch each app.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

you might be overwatered in the shady parts. I manage the water on Zoysia in the shade such that I can get by with mowing every 14-21 days. If not, it is over watered and over fertilized even. When I say over fertilized, it is not about how often, so much as quantity applied per application.

On well watered and well fertilized Zoysia, I tend to use higher rates of TNex, tank mix with Anuew or for very fast growing Zoysia go to a PGR that is a combination of Trinexepac+Flurprimidol(Legacy). The Legacy is tank mixed with Anuew especially for the first application of the year. Legacy can last as long as 21-30 days


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you @Greendoc greendoc. I will experiment with cutting back the water before experimenting with pgr. I appreciate you.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

@greendoc, I'm in central texas with Zoysia palisades, high shade, and High ph 8.0 - limestone base, cant really achieve ph reduction. g-man has been super helpful interpreting my first ever soil results, and my research has led me to the following plan to encourage fuller and greener growth. Anything you would change?

- Nitrogen - apply Ammonium sulfate monthly - n =0.5#/k/month (product =2.5#/k at 21%); 3lb/year?
- Potassium - Sulfate of potash, monthly - unsure amount. Does the sulfur in AMS (21-0-0-24) change direct Potassium needs?
- Fas or chelate - foliar iron, monthly - FEature hard to find. Another product recommended?
- Phosphorus - spring only. Unsure the type or amount.

Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

@Greendoc when you apply anuew and tnex mixture to a zoysia lawn, do you apply half the amount of each? I have a wide blade variety and want to take it a little easy. Thinking about mixing 80% of the low end range of each. But should I really just be doing 40% the low end of each?

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I apply the 1 lb per acre rate of Anuew and add 8 oz per acre TNEX. But, the Zoysia will come out of regulation in 2-3 weeks. Be prepared.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Fyi Ortho-doc has a journal, same grass ...reel mowed


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I maintain my Palisades at 5/8". Really enjoy the look. Don't love the fungal pressure. Treated with TNex last year for the first time. It worked well in my amateur opinion. Definitely helped me stretch out time between my mows. Used at .25oz/K. First pic from May 30 (prior to leveling). 2nd is from September last year. I'd give it some time.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I apply the 1 lb per acre rate of Anuew and add 8 oz per acre TNEX. But, the Zoysia will come out of regulation in 2-3 weeks. Be prepared.


got it, so my app was more conservative and sounds like will be expecting to mow too soon then! my lawn is quite shaded (only 4-5 hours of direct) so maybe i get a little extension. thanks greendoc!


----------

